
Open Yale Courses - Game Theory - Anon84
http://oyc.yale.edu/economics/game-theory/contents/sessions.html
======
MikeCapone
AcademicEarth.org is a non-profit compiling free online courses (MIT, Yale,
etc).

I've started two and think both are very good:

Yale, History of the US civil war with prof. David W. Blight

and

MIT, Physics: Classical Mechanics with prof. Walter Lewin

~~~
VinzO
That looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing

------
ewjordan
I would suggest Shiller's Financial Markets lectures, I'm checking them out
right now and they seem extremely interesting. Shiller's a good lecturer and
clearly knows his stuff.

Also, if you're at the intro to physics level, you should really check out
Shankar's physics lectures - I had Shankar several years ago and his classes
(and books, for that matter) were excellent, he's a real fun teacher to have
(though I can't specifically vouch for these lectures, as I haven't seen
them).

------
david927
Cool! Thanks!

